# Help me choose!!!



## Liose (3 Dec 2017)

Good evening ladies and gents!

Husband wants to buy his 75 year old Dad a folding bike for Christmas so he can get out and about and be active. He took me into Decathlon and just wanted to buy their 120 tilt at 199. I don’t just like buying anything so asked the guy about the next model up who recommended it saying obviously better parts (Shimano gears and lighter) I have been researching and have come across the Muddyfox Evo 200 at Sports Direct at 220 and then doing a little research shows me the Ford S max is a make of Dahon... but not sure if it’s when they were good or not! Finally there is the Raleigh Evo
2 at Halfords at 250. 

So you can see hubby started with basic B’Twin at decathlon for 200. I got up to around 250 looking for a
good value best quality for value! It might be the bike ends up in my garage if the father in law doesn’t take to it! Therefor would appreciate comments and guidance on the btwin tilt 500 at 269, Muddyfox Evo 200 at Sports direct 220, Raleigh Evo 200 at 250 at Halfords and the Ford S max at Amazon or Halfords at 230! Also see the comments the Greenway and have no idea where these sit in relation to above. I’ve been reading all afternoon and appreciate the comments re buying second hand especially bromptons but we need a shiny new one from Father Christmas! Many thanks for your help!!!


----------



## Beebo (3 Dec 2017)

Steer clear of anything at sports direct. It will be awful. 
Decathlon have a good reputation for good quality entry level stuff.


----------



## Cycleops (3 Dec 2017)

As above anything from Sports Direct or branded Muddy Fox iwill be rubbish. Raleigh will be a rebadged something else., check the weight, it may be around 16kg which is very heavy. Dahon are a large well regarded maker. The more you pay the lighter and better quality you’ll get. 20” wheels are preferable to 16”.

Buy from someone that deals in bikes and has a dedicated cycle maintenance staff and a good reputation for after sales service. Halfords are the biggest retailer of Cycles in the U.K. so will be bound to do the right thing if something goes badly awry, as will Decathlon.

Does he need gears for hills? Does he really need a folder? If he doesn’t he might be better off with a full size bike. Decathlon’s Riverside or Halfords Subway get good press on here.

Editf he also lives in Sheffield he’s going to need those gears!


----------



## Liose (3 Dec 2017)

Thanks gents!! Yes Sheffield...although not sure how many hills he will be doing...we envisage bike in car and off to local park hence why we are looking for folded..also low enough to get leg over!!!. Based on above...my choice has narrowed to the Decathlon b twin tilt and the S max from Halfords (although sold and sent via Bikes Direct?)
http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bikes/folding-bikes/ford-s-max-folding-bike
Or the btwin
https://www.decathlon.co.uk/tilt-50...MIvf3Au9ju1wIVkRbTCh2GjwH7EAQYASABEgJMjvD_BwE


----------



## Cycleops (3 Dec 2017)

If it were me I’d go for the Tilt, fair bit lighter than the Ford and looks better quality.


----------



## Liose (3 Dec 2017)

Thank you


----------



## bonzobanana (3 Dec 2017)

I personally wouldn't touch the Decathlon folding bikes I think they are very poor quality and value and importantly have low weight limits for the rider. I'd actually take the muddy fox folding bikes over Decathlon but really your best option for support and decent value is one of the Carrera folding bikes either the intercity or transit models from Halfords. That's really the only choice if you want a decent low cost folding bike with the support of a local shop. I'm in a rural area and there are about 8 halfords within 30 miles. 

This bike is excellent value. Decent components and low price but the supplier is a box shifter. Your pretty much on your own once you get it so unless someone in the household is skilled at assembling and adjusting bikes it may not be the best option. You'd need to carefully assemble it, check there is grease in the right places and make the correct adjustments to brakes etc. If you can't do that then buying from Halfords who will assemble and check the bike for you is the best option and their own brand bikes tend to be excellent value.

http://greenwaycycles.co.uk/folding/27-greenway.html


----------



## jefmcg (4 Dec 2017)

Another vote for the Tilt.

I wouldn't go near the Ford - you can't see it, and Ford don't make bikes, so it's just a rebadged ?? Dahon? Tern? Greenwhatsit?


----------



## Liose (7 Dec 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Another vote for the Tilt.
> 
> I wouldn't go near the Ford - you can't see it, and Ford don't make bikes, so it's just a rebadged ?? Dahon? Tern? Greenwhatsit?



Thanks again for all the above. The ford is a partnership with dahon which is why after a little reading it did make the list! But I see the recommendations comes back to Decathlon which is fine jut pleased to have back up research!!!


----------



## Cycleops (7 Dec 2017)

It’s just occurred to me, do the local parks allow cycling?


----------



## Liose (7 Dec 2017)

Cycleops said:


> It’s just occurred to me, do the local parks allow cycling?




Ours do!


----------

